# HP4655 Printer Issues



## gwschenk (Mar 17, 2021)

I just installed FreeBSD:
`uname -r`

```
12.2-RELEASE-p4
```
on an old HP ProBook4530s laptop. I'm running twm, firefox, openoffice and wifimgr. All of that is working great. I connect to the Internet over wireless to a cable modem. If I could just get the printer working I would be set!

I installed cups and hplip. The system recognizes the printer. It shows up on localhost: 631. However when I try to print, the printer wakes up but there is no output.

I followed the handbook cups instructions, but I just can't get this thing working. I see on another thread that this printer should. Any advice on what might be wrong would be much appreciated!


----------



## scottro (Mar 17, 2021)

With cups, one thing I've found, is that it's always necessary for me to install the cups-filter package. Sometimes, that's all that's needed and then it starts working for me.


----------



## gwschenk (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks for the reply, but after attempting to install the package:


```
The most recent version of packages are installed.
```


----------



## tuxador (Mar 17, 2021)

Which model of printer are you using?


----------



## gpw928 (Mar 17, 2021)

We need to know more about the printer configuration, e.g. model (as suggested by tuxador) and also the basic setup.

For example, on http://localhost:631/ follow Administration->Manage Printers->printer_name.
For my PostScript printer, I see:
	
	



```
Description:    HP LaserJet 4050n
Location:    Phil's Office
Driver:    HP LaserJet 4050 Series Postscript (recommended) (grayscale, 2-sided printing)
Connection:    socket://hp4050n:9100
Defaults:    job-sheets=none, none media=iso_a4_210x297mm sides=two-sided-long-edge
```
The "Driver" definition text comes from the ppd file used.   To locate, and verify, the ppd file for my "HP LaserJet 4050" above (as root):
	
	



```
# find / -mount -type f -name '*.ppd' | xargs grep -l "HP LaserJet 4050"
/usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/hp4050n.ppd
# grep "NickName" /usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/hp4050n.ppd
*ShortNickName: "HP LaserJet 4050 Series"
*NickName: "HP LaserJet 4050 Series Postscript (recommended)"
```
I'm assuming that you have the "Connection" method correct, as the printer is waking up.
Once we know the printer model, and ppd used, we can move forward.


----------



## gwschenk (Mar 18, 2021)

tuxador said:


> Which model of printer are you using?


HP 4655 OfficeJet


----------



## gwschenk (Mar 18, 2021)

gpw928 said:


> We need to know more about the printer configuration, e.g. model (as suggested by tuxador) and also the basic setup.
> 
> For example, on http://localhost:631/ follow Administration->Manage Printers->printer_name.
> For my PostScript printer, I see:
> ...





gpw928 said:


> The "Driver" definition text comes from the ppd file used.   To locate, and verify, the ppd file for my "HP LaserJet 4050" above (as root):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Printer info:
	
	



```
Description: HP OfficeJet 4650 series
Location: HP 4650
Driver: HP DeskJet Series (color)
Connection: socket://10.0.0.4:9100
```

And the driver, if I followed your posting correctly:

```
/usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/HP_OfficeJet_4650_series.ppd
```


----------



## tuxador (Mar 18, 2021)

gwschenk said:


> HP 4655 OfficeJet


since you have hplip installed, can you just try this :
`# hp-setup`
or
`# hp-setup ip.of.your.printer`


----------



## gpw928 (Mar 18, 2021)

The "Description" (HP OfficeJet 4650 series) and "Driver" (HP DeskJet Series) don't match.

An OfficeJet printer requires an OfficeJet ppd file.

The correct ppd file for the HP 4655 OfficeJet is hp-officejet_4650_series.ppd:
	
	



```
*PCFileName: "hp-officejet_4650_series.ppd"
*Product: "(HP Officejet 4650 All-in-one Printer Series)"
*Product: "(HP Officejet 4650 All-in-one Printer)"
*Product: "(HP Officejet 4652 All-in-one Printer)"
*Product: "(HP Officejet 4654 All-in-one Printer)"
*Product: "(HP Officejet 4655 All-in-one Printer)"
*ShortNickName: "HP Officejet 4650 Series hpijs"
*NickName: "HP Officejet 4650 Series, hpcups 3.21.2"
```
It's CUPS Driver shown in the "Printer info" (taken from the "NickName" in the ppd file) will commence with "HP Officejet 4650 Series".


----------



## shepper (Mar 18, 2021)

There is an OfficeJet 4655 and a Color LaserJet 4650.  I did find Linux Mint user who had running w/ HPLIP but it was not clear if it had a GDI driver that used a Linux Binary Blob.  If that is the case, you may need linux binary support installed in FreeBSD.  There was previously an issue with the path for some of the hplip commands:
Thread 72943


----------



## gpw928 (Mar 19, 2021)

The ppd for the HP 4655 OfficeJet is in the print/hplip port and package.  It's not available as a package until FreeBSD 12, so you must use the port on FreeBSD 11.
The ppd files will be installed in /usr/local/share/ppd/HP.
As an alternative to installing hplip, you may download the HPLIP tarball, and unpack the ppd file, from the HP Developer Portal.
In either case, the ppd file can be supplied directly to CUPS while configuring the printer (either by browsing the available ppd files, or by specifying an exact path).


----------



## shepper (Mar 19, 2021)

I don't think I explained my point about Linux Blobs very well.  Here is a ppd for a Brother HL 2170
https://www.openprinting.org/ppd-o-matic.php?driver=hpijs-pcl5e&printer=Brother-HL-2170W&show=1

In the ppd, it specifies a driver:


```
*PSVersion:    "(3010.000) 870"
*LanguageLevel:    "3"
*ColorDevice:    False
*DefaultColorSpace: Gray
*FileSystem:    False
*Throughput:    "1"
*LandscapeOrientation: Plus90
*TTRasterizer:    Type42
*1284DeviceID: "DRV:Dhpijs-pcl5e,R1,M0,F1,P0,Sv,TI,X600,Y600,C0,t100,l100,g100,p100,s70;"

*driverName hpijs-pcl5e: "
   HP's HPIJS driver - PPDs for compatible PCL-5e-based non-HP laser printers
  "
*driverType I/IJS: ""
```
hpijs-pcl5e is a Print filter that is compiled in FreeBSD from the hpijs source code

In a newer Brother

```
*driverName plxmono:"
```
plxmono is a Print filter that is compiled in FreeBSD from ghostscript source code.

With that background, unzip the /usr/local/share/ppd/HP ppd for your printer and find the driver name and post.  For some cheap HP GDI based printers, hplip supplies a precompiled in Ubuntu/RedHat/Suse binary driver which will not run in FreeBSD without the corresponding linux emulation.  The FreeBSD community tries to avoid these binary blobs.


----------



## gwschenk (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks to all of you! I do appreciate the help. It's a lot to digest, so I'll work on this for a bit and report back. I should probably use some Linux system that does everything for you, but I'm stubborn.

I did run 
	
	



```
hp=setup
```
 which I did not know about. The printer now works when connected directly through a USB port.


----------



## gwschenk (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks to all, you pointed in me in the right direction. Printing is working on wireless and usb. I am a little chagrined that I didn't figure this out on my own. It's so obvious now.


----------



## tuxador (Mar 23, 2021)

gwschenk said:


> Thanks to all, you pointed in me in the right direction. Printing is working on wireless and usb. I am a little chagrined that I didn't figure this out on my own. It's so obvious now.


Not that obvious! In theory cups needs only a pod to recognize the printer and run it, but in the archlinux wiki for example, it's said that hplip must be installed, then removed before running cups daemon, to be reinstalled in the end. That's black magic not CS.


----------

